# Stalling Problem



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

I think my problem is my spark plugs or dis. cap, possibly even my spark plug wires, but last night i tried to start my ka24de and it would not start. i finally got it started but it was after a hell of a lot of pumping the gas. when it finally turned on my car sounded like it was only firing on two cyllinders cuz it sounded like a lawn mower. my car runs fine when its started but as i was driving it last night i was at a stop sign and when i stepped on the gas it stalled and felt like it was going to die. could this be a fuel injector problem also? what should i do? i love my 240 and want it to run like a champ again.


----------



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

Now my car wont start at all. i do have a starter issue, i can sometimes hear it grinding on the flywheel, but when i turn my key it cranks but doesnt catch over, when i am cranking it i can hear the starter scraping but its still turning, what i think it is is my distributer cap is not sending sparks to my spark plugs , that would explain when i am at a stoplight and i gave it gas the rpms didnt go up. can anybody help?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Start off with a general tune-up; replace the following:
- spark plugs
- possibly the spark plug wires
- air filter
- fuel filter
- distributor cap/rotor


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

if that doesn't work, you may want to pull your starter and see if there's a problem with it meshing against the teeth on the flywheel.


----------



## vash.t.s. (Feb 6, 2006)

will do thanks a lot


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

ok i had the exact problem....on my SOHC it sucks huh....take your battery cables off...+ & - clean out your throttle body ...w/ spray ...replace fuel filter wipe off MAF ....and finally check on your oil other basics fluids....put it all back together o dont forget to make sure your distributor and spark plug wires are on should fix the problem


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

vash.t.s. said:


> I think my problem is my spark plugs or dis. cap, possibly even my spark plug wires, but last night i tried to start my ka24de and it would not start. i finally got it started but it was after a hell of a lot of pumping the gas. when it finally turned on my car sounded like it was only firing on two cyllinders cuz it sounded like a lawn mower. my car runs fine when its started but as i was driving it last night i was at a stop sign and when i stepped on the gas it stalled and felt like it was going to die. could this be a fuel injector problem also? what should i do? i love my 240 and want it to run like a champ again.


Just for the record, pumping the gass only works on carburated vehicales. As for your problem. Definantly go with a full tune up and if that doesn't work, i had a stalling problem a while back that was due to a bad plenum gasket, so if all else fails i'd check the wiring/gaskets.

Also, if you're going to clean the TB, take it off the motor, you really shouldn't send that crap into the engine.


----------

